# Linux Kernel Vulnerability (CVE--2016-0728)



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 20, 2016)

> National Cyber Awareness System:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Original: http://perception-point.io/2016/01/14/analysis-and-exploitation-of-a-linux-kernel-vulnerability-cve-2016-0728/


Basically, update, and then restart the server!


----------

